# Monet Abalone Shell Pen



## louie68 (Oct 20, 2010)

My first casting of Abalone Green Heart shell pen, comments welcome!


----------



## ToddMR (Oct 20, 2010)

Is the tube too short or is the bottom not screwed on all the way?  It looks like in all the pics with the pen there is a noticeable gap between the tip end and the blank.  Am I seeing things wrong?

The blank itself looks really good I think.  Good job on the casting.  The pen looks good too as long as you can fix the gap.


----------



## louie68 (Oct 20, 2010)

Todd actually it's not to short there is a gold ring just above the narl part. I must say i have two different bushing sets  Wal streetII and Gatsby and this is a Monet pen kit i learn something i turn this cast using gatsby bushing and turn it smooth to bushing, now when i assembly pen it show a little high to the ends and im not sure if i can take it apart i never try and i don't want to screw it up.


----------



## ToddMR (Oct 20, 2010)

Ah ok.  The pen looks great.  I just couldn't tell since I didn't have it in hand what the space was between the blank and the gold ring.  One of these years I will get to trying casting.


----------



## ThePenWizard (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent Job Louie.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 21, 2010)

Nicely done Louie!


----------



## witz1976 (Oct 21, 2010)

pretty looking pen!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 21, 2010)

Louie,
Well executed.  That's one to see in person.


----------

